# To test user limits based on /etc/login.conf



## sankarv (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi,

Can someone suggest me how to test the user limits based on values given in /etc/login.conf in BSD system, values for fields like stacksize,datasize,etc., the logic part likely by using any scripting languages or other ways...

Thanks in advance.....


----------



## SirDice (Sep 3, 2010)

Have a look at limit (csh build-in) and limits(1).


----------



## sankarv (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks for the info. However I need some mechanism to check if actually the limits defined are working correctly, for eg openfiles can be tested by opening more than limit, but for others i dunno.. thats where need the help.....


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 3, 2010)

Write a C program


----------

